# Hey Y'all



## Reaper308 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey everyone my name's Will ive been predator hunting for a little while still a little green though was wondering if there was anyone around me that mite wanna partner up n chase some yotes together ?

I live in New Comerstown Ohio in Tuscrawas co i live close to Saltfork State park there is a lotta public land round hear pls let me know if anyone would be willing to let me tag along pls i have a Remington 700 308 and a Remington 870 12ga my goal this year is to kill my first yote so i can get a full body mount i have some hand calls i have a farm up by scio ohio i have permishion for for this spring to kill all groundhogs i can if some one would help me out i can get one other peron in this farm with me in spring to have a hay day on some long range groundhog shoot as a trade for taken me yote hunting thankyou all hope to learn some stuff from yall .......Will


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Will. You might try sending a PM to ScottyD I'm not sure how far he is from you. He's in the same general area if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Reaper308 (Feb 18, 2015)

thank you for the lead buddy how would i go about getting a hold of him ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site !


----------

